
Canadian Tire Money - jonathankoren
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Tire_money
======
mast
Earlier this summer a man from Saskatoon bought a $800 canoe with a briefcase
full of Canadian Tire money. [https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/saskatoon-man-
buys-canoe-with-...](https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/saskatoon-man-buys-canoe-
with-briefcase-full-of-canadian-tire-money-1.4488125)

These days I think they are trying to get people to switch to a credit card
rewards type of system. But if you pay with cash you can still get Canadian
Tire money.

